# Trolling Motor Battery question



## 954to305 (6 mo ago)

I'm currently thinking of getting a Microskiff, and when trying to plan out my battery strategy I saw that some people run trolling motors like the 55 riptide with 50-55 amp hour batteries. I'm looking at a soloskiff, which has a max payload of 300ish lbs so weight REALLY matters. The Minn Kota documentation recommends a 110 amp hour battery. It also says not to run minn kota's on full blast if you're using lithium batteries because they usually go in excess of the max amperage draw. The four evaluation criteria here are price, weight, amp-hours, and max draw. This has led to a couple of questions/potential scenarios:


Scenario 1- A single small lithium ion 290$, 50 amp hours, 50 max amp Draw, 14.3lb's
Scenario 2- Two small lithium ion in parallel, (290$, 50 amp hours, 50 max amp Draw, 14.3lb's) x 2 = 580$, 100 amp hours, 50 max amp draw, 28.6lbs
Scenario 3- A single large lithium ion, (400$, 100 amp hours, 100 max Amp Draw, 24.28lbs)
Scenario 4- A single large Gel/Acid ( 294$, 100 amp hours, unknown max draw?, 68lbs)

Questions:

-How long on average do people get out of spot lock for example with a <100ah battery?
-Does anyone go with 2 50's over 1 100ah battery/ how big of a concern is this?

Minn Kota battery guide:


https://minnkota-help.johnsonoutdoors.com/hc/en-us/articles/4413535309207-Battery-Selection



Lithium link:








Amazon.com: LiTime 12V 100Ah LiFePO4 Lithium Battery Built-in 100A BMS, 1280Wh Output Power, 4000-15000 Deep Cycles Backup Power, Perfect for RV, Solar, Marine, Home Energy Storage : Electronics


Buy LiTime 12V 100Ah LiFePO4 Lithium Battery Built-in 100A BMS, 1280Wh Output Power, 4000-15000 Deep Cycles Backup Power, Perfect for RV, Solar, Marine, Home Energy Storage: Batteries - Amazon.com ✓ FREE DELIVERY possible on eligible purchases



www.amazon.com





Acid link:


12v 100Ah Deep Cycle Gel Battery - $294.00


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have a 12v 55 lb thrust Minn Kota waiting on me to finish my skiff. I have been told a 50 ah Relion will be more than adequate for what I want to do.


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

When I decide to upgrade my trolling motor battery, I went with a 100ah lithium battery made from Battle Born. I mainly did it to save weight and it has worked out well. I may have been ok with the 50ah but wanted piece of mind with the extra capacity. Even if I did a remote two day trip with no overnight charging.
Will Powers on you tube does lithium battery tear downs and comparisons so check that info out before buying the Lithium battery. There are some gold standards, good quality, and poor batteries out there. Doing some research will help you.
You didn’t mention if you are using separate batteries for trolling and starting. I have decided to stay with a lead acid battery for my starting battery. Some outboard motors don’t play well with most lithium batterise.
Mike


----------



## Bonesonthebrain (Jan 2, 2020)

Seems like the rule of thumb is that you will actually realize about 50% of a wet cell battery’s rated capacity, 75% of an AGM battery’s rated capacity and 95% of a lithium battery’s rated capacity.

So you should expect about the same useful run time from a 110 A-hr wet cell and a 60 A-hr lithium battery.

I have two Amped Outdoors 12 vDC 60 A-hr lithium batteries in series for my 24 vDC trolling motor on my Vengeance.


----------



## Gatorbig (Jan 15, 2021)

Saved for later


----------

